# trying to set up TCP/IP properties manually!! Need help pls!!



## roadsweeper (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi, I am having probs with my router, and at the moment, both the router and the modem are both in a DHCP mode. What I am trying to do is set up my modem in a non-DHCP mode. I have dissconnected the router for now and am connected to the modem directly, but I cant figure out how to manually set up my TCP/IP properties when the modem is running in a non-DHCP mode.

The modem is always connected, so the physical connection is there, I just cant get the rest of it, below is a paste of my ipconfig /all when the modem is in a DHCP mode and has got all the settings automatically, I hope someone can use this information to tell me how to set up my TCP/IP properties manually, as its over my head.

Oh, I'm running XP by the way and the modem in question is a D-Link 300T

I have changed my IP address to random numbers for security, but everything else is unchanged (my IP address and gateway are identical anyways)



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : me
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-25-17-EA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.42.234.345
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 80.42.234.345
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.225.249.178
 80.225.255.58
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 June 2006 11:00:27
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 June 2006 11:00:27

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>


Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no security issue in posting your real numbers, and random numbers make it impossible to diagnose what's going on. If you will post the actual results, we'll try to help you.


----------



## roadsweeper (Jan 11, 2006)

well actually the only random numbers are my IP address, the rest are all real, and my IP address and default gateway are identical, as in the text, so really the fact the IP address is a tad diff from my real one shouldnt make any diff.... should it??

Well to get to the original tex, substite the numbers ive put for my IP address and gateway to 80.41.216.148

Thats all i changed

original below

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : me
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-25-17-EA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.41.216.148
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 80.41.216.148
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.225.249.178
80.225.255.58
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 June 2006 11:00:27
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 June 2006 11:00:27

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this directly connected to the modem? Are you connected to the Internet with this configuration? BTW, what's the make/model of the router you're trying to use?


----------



## roadsweeper (Jan 11, 2006)

Sory, thought id put that in, Yeah I am connected directly to the modem at the moment, router is out the window for the time being.

Its a D-Link 300t (brand new). Ethernet modem, currently working as a single port DHCP server


----------



## roadsweeper (Jan 11, 2006)

(My TCP/IP properties are set on fully automatic, both IP address and the DNS server addresses)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a very odd display. The DHCP server is a private LAN address, typical of a router, yet the default gateway is an Internet address. The numbers make no sense to me.


----------

